# 98 altima timing belt, timing chain



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

can someone please explain the difference? i thought they were the same but people used different terminology


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

A timing chain is just that-- a chain that rides on sprockets
A timing belt -is a belt with ridges


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

ok thank you


----------

